# Lube?



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a quick question: I picked up a new pair of pliers, as someone decided that they liked mine better than I did. Because they're brand new, right out of the pack, they're pretty stiff. Is there some kind of grease or something that someone would recommend to loosen the joint? The last pair I had were inherited, and were nice and broken in when I got them. These ones are kind of a pain to work with right now.

Suggestions?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had great success with a WD-40 pen.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you drop them, nose down, 6 or 8 times, they seem to loosen up too. If you run across a can of Kroil, that stuff is the cat's azz.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Just a quick question: I picked up a new pair of pliers, as someone decided that they liked mine better than I did. Because they're brand new, right out of the pack, they're pretty stiff. Is there some kind of grease or something that someone would recommend to loosen the joint? The last pair I had were inherited, and were nice and broken in when I got them. These ones are kind of a pain to work with right now.
> 
> Suggestions?


Go to Hd and get a can of this, spray it in and it will work out all the black grease and they will be loose like they are 5 years old...:thumbup:

.http://www.homedepot.com/buy/pb-blaster-11-oz-penetrating-catalyst-lubricant-267840.html


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I've found pipe threading/cutting oil and banging them nose down a bit works wonders.

Just make sure you don't get a lot of oil around the handles because they might develop a tendency to slip off the metal when pulling. That's bad times.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Good suggestions all. I had no idea that beating them up a little would help. Never heard of Kroil, either. But threading oil? Got buckets of it. maybe a little dip and some abuse will get things moving a little easier.

Harry, I always appreciate that when you help me with something, you always give me a link. Really helpful. Saves me a lot of time.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MDShunk;[URL="tel:692239" said:


> 692239[/URL]]If you drop them, nose down, 6 or 8 times, they seem to loosen up too. If you run across a can of Kroil, that stuff is the cat's azz.



They have Kroil in bulk at one of the mills we do work for. We fill up spray bottles to use. You're right, that stuff works wonders.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Silica sand and kroil the silica gets in the nooks and breaks up the grease they use in production. Then spray it out with kroil .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Good suggestions all. I had no idea that beating them up a little would help. Never heard of Kroil, either. But threading oil? Got buckets of it. maybe a little dip and some abuse will get things moving a little easier.
> 
> Harry, I always appreciate that when you help me with something, you always give me a link. Really helpful. Saves me a lot of time.


For all the years in the trade I have gone through many pairs of nines even Blew up a pair right out of the package..:laughing:

But i tried that stuff not to long ago and the stuff works best so you don't have to beat the living HELL out of a new pair to loosen them up any more.
It will take a few days and a few times spraying that suff in and working them but they will get really loose after....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Who was it a while back that suggested leaving new tools in a bucket of warm salt water overnight?

That didn't loosen up my pliers at all


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Who was it a while back that suggested leaving new tools in a bucket of warm salt water overnight?
> 
> That didn't loosen up my pliers at all


:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Who was it a while back that suggested leaving new tools in a bucket of warm salt water overnight?
> 
> That didn't loosen up my pliers at all


.....That would actually work once they are rusted on the inside you work them real good the rust will work away then work WD-40 through them but That is a lot of work when you can use this stuff instead..:thumbup:.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

I use a can of coca cola. Works pretty good.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

1/2 Automatic Transmission Fluid,1/2 Acetone or Paint thinner... 
will make any stubborn pliers sing


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Go to Hd and get a can of this, spray it in and it will work out all the black grease and they will be loose like they are 5 years old...:thumbup:
> 
> .http://www.homedepot.com/buy/pb-blaster-11-oz-penetrating-catalyst-lubricant-267840.html



picked up a can of that at canadian tire a while back, that stuff is awesome!


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I've tried all sorts of lube to loosen up new pliers, etc. but the best stuff is valve grinding compound. It comes in a small tube and can be purchased at your local auto parts store. It's fine grit mixed with an oil. Just work them a bit till they are free and use WD-40 to rinse off.

The stuff is dirty and I dribbled some on a brand new pair of Asics which left a permanent stain to this day even after washing!


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you end up getting them loosened up?

What method did you use?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Did you end up getting them loosened up?
> 
> What method did you use?


I used the valve grinding compound mentioned above on over a half-dozen different kinds of pliers, crimper/cutters, etc. Some that were real tight required more working but now they all open easily.

http://www.permatex.com/products/au...der_aids/Permatex_Valve_Grinding_Compound.htm


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

wptski said:


> I used the valve grinding compound mentioned above on over a half-dozen different kinds of pliers, crimper/cutters, etc. Some that were real tight required more working but now they all open easily.
> 
> http://www.permatex.com/products/au...der_aids/Permatex_Valve_Grinding_Compound.htm


My question was directed at the thread starter, but thanks! :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> They have Kroil in bulk at one of the mills we do work for. We fill up spray bottles to use. You're right, that stuff works wonders.


I love the stuff - pricey but the best


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I always took the opposite approach ...

Valve grinding compound. Apply, work the handles a couple hundred times, then flush out with a fine (or penetrating) oil.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Amish Electrician said:


> I always took the opposite approach ...
> 
> Valve grinding compound. Apply, work the handles a couple hundred times, then flush out with a fine (or penetrating) oil.


I think that my Klein linesman pliers were the worse, took more strokes but I wouldn't say hundreds of times.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Did you end up getting them loosened up?
> 
> What method did you use?


Used some threading oil, and beat them around a little. Not perfectly broken in yet, but noticeably better. Will do a couple more treatments, though, and I'll keep my eye open for Kroil.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

I use Break Free CLP on all my tools, reels and weapons. It's the same stuff we used in the military. Great Stuff.

Mark


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The answer is to use Knipex pliers. They were broken in right from the package unlike my previous Kleins. WD-40 worked for my Kleins though.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I use whatever motor oil I have laying around. It seems to stay put longer than the aerosol penetrating lubes.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Who was it a while back that suggested leaving new tools in a bucket of warm salt water overnight?
> 
> That didn't loosen up my pliers at all


I've made that suggestion to a few guys. 

Sorry it didn't work out for you Eric. :laughing:


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Acadian9 said:


> The answer is to use Knipex pliers. They were broken in right from the package unlike my previous Kleins. WD-40 worked for my Kleins though.


I was afraid someone was going to say that. I bought the Kleins because they had a fish-tape puller, which is pretty handy for me, and I didn't realize at the time Knipex made the same thing(with a crimper - handy!). I'm a firm believer in Knipex, too. Started with one pair of Cobras. Now I've got a 7" Cobra, 2x 10" Cobras, 15" Alligators, side cutters, and a couple other odds and ends. Bought into Wera and Wiha screwdrivers, too. Those Germans really have good stuff.

The next time I need lineman's pliers, I'll be looking at Knipex. For now, however, I intend to make my Kleins work. They've softened up considerably, so I'm content for the time being.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> I was afraid someone was going to say that. I bought the Kleins because they had a fish-tape puller, which is pretty handy for me, and I didn't realize at the time Knipex made the same thing(with a crimper - handy!). I'm a firm believer in Knipex, too. Started with one pair of Cobras. Now I've got a 7" Cobra, 2x 10" Cobras, 15" Alligators, side cutters, and a couple other odds and ends. Bought into Wera and Wiha screwdrivers, too. Those Germans really have good stuff.
> 
> The next time I need lineman's pliers, I'll be looking at Knipex. For now, however, I intend to make my Kleins work. They've softened up considerably, so I'm content for the time being.


German tools are the bomb. :thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

CanadianBrad said:


> Suggestions?


KY Jelly


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> KY Jelly


I go through that stuff too fast without getting anywhere near my tools. I hate rugburn on my palms...:whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

CanadianBrad said:


> I go through that stuff too fast without getting anywhere near my tools. I hate rugburn on my palms...:whistling2:


Damn boy, you must need to trim


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> I go through that stuff too fast without getting anywhere near my tools. I hate rugburn on my palms...:whistling2:





erics37 said:


> Damn boy, you must need to trim


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Damn boy, you must need to trim


Trimming is for wimps. I _stroke_ the hair off...:laughing:


----------

